# Wild Swamp Dogs on the Loose



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pics from our walk today!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Some more pics


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You take such nice pictures. I just keep looking for the gaiters.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks!  Have to wear the dogs out and I like taking pictures! We prefer to avoid gators!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll bet. Your little foster sure looks like she is doing well and having a good time.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Gorgeous as always riddick. Your photos induce happiness in me every time........and then I realise what a crap photographer I am (at the moment).

I am just going out to the coast to visit a friend who has one greyhound, a pig dog and a foster brindle greyhound at the moment and she takes great pics also.

www.greyhoundscansit.com if you've got time have a gander.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Her Greyhound is gorgeous! Loved the pics!


----------

